# Cypress Sleigh Bed Build



## firemedic

It's been quite a while since I started a build thread and actually I don't think I've done one here at all so, per Brink's request, here y'all go... 

It's a cypress sleigh baby bed. Being a hand tooler if figured it might be interesting to some of you to follow along. I only started this build yesterday so not too many pictures to show yet.

For starters I cut out the legs of the bed. These four legs will be the sides of the bed and there will be a panel back to connect the rear ones. I didn't take many pictures because I really didn't plan to post this build.


----------



## firemedic

Again, not many pics at this point. I morticed the legs and made the bottom stretchers.


----------



## firemedic

Next I laid out the top rail, jointed ripped and planed the lumber. 

Btw, I did joint the lumber by hand but hand but I cheated and surface planed it all through the planer. 

Glued up the rail, cut the mortices in the tops of the legs with a mortice chisel. The mortices set at an angle to the grain of the leg. This was a bit different to work with and required a sharp knife to mark the edges and I did not pre-drill them prior to chiseling. They went smoothly but required a little extra care to prevent tear-out. 

Marked my tenons, cut with a tenon rip saw and small cc saw. Then put em together!


----------



## Dane Fuller

Very nice, Tom. I'll be watching this one with interest.


----------



## firemedic

Next it's to the vise for to make quick work of the rail with a draw knife.

After that it's on to the jack plane to further refine the shape. 

And that's where I left it... The rail still has more shaping to go but I'll do that closer to completion... 

I'll be back in the shop on Thur!


----------



## Brink

Oh I'm liking this! Big pics, easy to see.


----------



## Brink

I see Brad is letting you use his vice, or he's doing a fine job with the draw knife.

How's the vice working out?


----------



## Mizer

Looking good Tom!


----------



## drycreek

Like this post!


----------



## firemedic

Thanks guys.

Brink, unfortunately Brad is only able to work in the shop 1-2 days a week. He hasn't been in since Sat. In a way I guess that's good because it keeps him excited about it.

The vise still has some work to go. It really has been a valuable study of design for both if us. 

Yesterday's little exercise made me realize I need a veneer vise of sorts that could also be used for projects like this... for the draw knife and spoke shave when a shave horse won't do. 

I probably need to go by the mill for a while in the morning but I should get more done on it tomorrow even if only getting the other rail to the same point.

Oh, and as usual the only master plan or sketch I have for this is in my head. I know my dimensions and what I want it to look like. I've added a pictures here of the cypress dresser I built which this is going to match for those who haven't seen it.


----------



## barry richardson

That dresser is outstanding sir!


----------



## firemedic

Thank y'all! 

If anyone is interested, the build thread for the dresser is here: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/fancy-shmancy-build-29957/


----------



## Brink

Do you have a mattress yet to set the final size, or hoping the advertised dimensions are spot on?


----------



## firemedic

Brink said:


> Do you have a mattress yet to set the final size, or hoping the advertised dimensions are spot on?



I have the plastic wrapped mattress leaning against a wall in the shop... where it's been for 4 months :fool:


----------



## Brink

What bed hardware?


----------



## firemedic

You have obviously guessed it's going to have to be a knock down, lol

All wedged through tenons for knock down "hardware" no screws are nails in this one!


----------



## Mike1950

Cool build thread Tom.


----------



## firemedic

Dane Fuller said:


> Very nice, Tom. I'll be watching this one with interest.





Brink said:


> Oh I'm liking this! Big pics, easy to see.





Mizer said:


> Looking good Tom!





drycreek said:


> Like this post!





barry richardson said:


> That dresser is outstanding sir!





Missus Rebuild said:


> Wow, your work is beautiful! that dresser is amazing...can't wait to see the bed too!





Mike1950 said:


> Cool build thread Tom.



Thank you all for checking it out and thank you for the compliments. Feel free to critique as well :)


----------



## firemedic

I was able to get a little bit done today.

While cutting the mortices for the rail on the second side, I got to the very last one and OOPS! I split the top of the side post. I was being a bit too aggressive with the chisel & mallet :( I was able to salvage that by pushing a wedge into the mortise to spread the crack, flooded the crack with thinned TBII, removed the wedge and clamped it. You would never know it was ever there.

After I got the second rail shaped I started on the through tenons for the stretchers. Again I got to the last one of 8 and broke the vise (don't ask) so I called it a day. It should start rock'n n roll'n once I finish with the stretchers and sides panels.


----------



## Brink

How much clearance between the slats and the floor?

Will there be drawers?


----------



## firemedic

Oh boy... Here we go...

Momma FM tells me "it needs to be 34" high" so the good husband makes the side rails 34" tall... too short!

So! I'm going to have to come up with a way to add 3-4" to the height of it tastefully. There is no way to splice in more cypress because it will be obvious. Right now I'm thinking mahogany feet. That look like they were indented... Haven't decided yet so drawers are also another option.


----------



## Brink

The underside of the mattress can be, maybe 24"-26" above the floor?


----------



## firemedic

Brink said:


> The underside of the mattress can be, maybe 24"-26" above the floor?



That will be adjustable. At least that's the plan, haha


----------



## Mizer

Looking good Tom! Sorry to see the mortise troubles. I think one of the marks of a true craftsman is being able to deal with the hiccups that come along with wood working. 
What happened with vise?


----------



## barry richardson

Gotta ask, why cypress? One usually doesn't see that as furniture wood, except outdoor furniture. I have no experience with it pesronally...


----------



## firemedic

barry richardson said:


> Gotta ask, why cypress? One usually doesn't see that as furniture wood, except outdoor furniture. I have no experience with it pesronally...



You had to ask, eh? lol... Let me go grab an excerpt from something I wrote, that may explain it... Be back in a bit... :eat_popcorn:

Edit:
Ok, I'm back! Get comfortable and grab some popcorn, lol


----

The use of Cypress lumber for furnishings is regional. Cypress was used extensively in the furniture industry of New Orleans and the South East Gulf Coast as a whole. The earliest settlers on the Louisiana Gulf Coast were of mainly German and French decent. The Germans came by way of ships from England and their arrival in the early 18th Century predated the arrival of the French Acadians. Although I believe some examples of early Germanic furniture and housewares built in Louisiana likely survived, I’m personally (doesn’t say much) unfamiliar with them. These early pieces were most likely of function than form as the earliest German settlers would have lived in small farming communities resembling those they left behind. As a side note the local Native Americans, having survived there long before any white man, are credited with having saved those early emigrants from starvation as it was truly a New World for them. These Germans settled mainly on what is referred to as the German Coast and is located along the banks of the Mighty Mississippi River in the modern day Parishes of St Charles, St John the Baptist and St. James. The French Acadians who followed found a partially settled coast line and were too saved in turn from starvation by the Germans as well as Native Americans. These French settlers covered a much larger area of the coast including New Orleans.

What those early settlers found were deep dark swamps infested with all sorts of harmful creatures but also a Garden of Eden of sorts. It was uncultivated rich fertile land as a result of the yearly Spring floods of the river. Those floods carried fresh soil and deposits heavily laden with nutrients every year. These floods made the banks and surrounding areas higher than the encompassing swamps allowing for agriculture but also a population of mixed hardwoods. The Gulf Coast swamps were comprised mainly of giant Cypress trees as well as White Cedar groves, Poplar, and Tupelo. These ambitious survivors and outcast of other societies were soon tasked with felling large areas of forests and swamps for agriculture. This meant not only felling the trees which were also used for building shelter but it also meant removal of the stumps! I invite you to enter any heavily forested area and imagine acres upon acres of it with only the stumps left behind, now imagine yourself having to remove those stumps with simple ingenuity! It would be no small feat! 

As stated, hardwoods were at hand and evidence of hardwoods in early building construction can be found, however the overwhelming majority of surviving early building along the coast were constructed of Cypress lumber. This is due to its ability to weather the course of time and insects, in comparison to others, not only did more survive relatively speaking but the early settlers recognized this trait early on and capitalized upon it.

Native Americans used Cypress extensively for dug-out canoes and the settlers took note of this. The earliest settler use of the lumber would have been shelter, carts wagons and rafts. These early Americans had available to them a Cypress wood that vastly different than that logged today. In comparison the old trees had far denser and tighter growth rings amongst other advantages over today’s Cypress. If the reader is familiar with antique heart pine this is more similar to the characteristics of the old Cypress. That said it lent itself well to uses such as furniture as well as house hold and farm tools or implements. 

As time progressed and items of more refined furnishings became necessary Cypress was used for these items as well. It was readily available and sure to survive… or so they thought. 

The Gulf Coast has had a long history of devastating events. The countless hurricanes destroyed homes and the floods that made the land so fertile were still not ready to be domesticated. This in addition fires in the early Louisiana settlements have unfortunately claimed many of the pieces we would otherwise have to learn from. This did not stop the Louisiana People however; the swamps were still full of timber and the American Spirit at its best. As history progressed and New Orleans became the Melting pot of culture and the center of trade for the South many immigrants and indentured cabinet builders, coopers and other related trades became necessary. These craftsmen came primarily from France, England, Germany and Haiti bringing their particular style with them. 

Wide scale logging of Cypress began in the late 1800’s and hit its peak in the early 1900’s. This coincides also with the peak of the furniture industry in New Orleans. Cypress was used extensively in the furniture industry both as primary and as secondary lumber. It continued to be used as primary lumber for the outlying settlement such as Vacherie in St James La and French Settlement, La. The continued increase in trade in New Orleans meant that exotic lumbers, primarily Mahogany became available as well as exquisite steel and Brass hardware from France and England as talented smiths were still few in New Orleans. 

The resulting furniture built in New Orleans until the mid to late 1800’s was a blending of styles with many showing predominate features of the cabinet builder’s heritage. As the late 1800’s came the Federal period began to influence Louisiana’s furniture industry and some very highly embellished pieces have survived to attest to the incredible craftsmanship present in New Orleans. Although the style of furniture from that point forward became more synonymous with the rest of the country one fact still remained unchanged from the very earliest of farm tools – Cypress. Even with the most embellished of Federal style furniture Cypress lies at the heart hidden by veneers of Mahogany, Holly, Magnolia and Ebony.

Unfortunately there is a bias towards any furnishings produced outside of the North East Coast area and it has only been in last decade that the artistic and historical communities have begun to realize the importance of the furniture industry in New Orleans as well as the undeniable skill of its craftsmen. A recent publication by the Historic New Orleans Historical Collection Furnishing Louisiana: Creole and Acadian Furniture 1735-1835 has played a major role in furthering the awareness of this phenomena of oversight by the sacred experts of furniture design and history. Reading this book is highly recommended to anyone interested in the history of furniture design as a whole.

It is the author’s wish that Louisiana’s vast history and culture be recognized and protected in all aspects and including the furniture, cooperages, and logging trades.

The love affair that the Louisiana natives have for Cypress cannot be explained, it has to be lived. Much like our Crawfish and Okra Gumbo, Cypress is a part of our culture which we shall never let die. Still today Cypress is a highly coveted lumber in South Louisiana. Despite the decrease in its benefits compared to old cypress it still comprises a large portion of the furniture and craft work of Louisiana artists. 
---


The book (EDIT I did not write this book!) - http://www.amazon.com/Furnishing-Louisiana-Creole-Acadian-Furniture/dp/091786056X


More reading:
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/12/10/arts/design/10antiques.html
http://countryroadsmagazine.com/History/furnishing-louisiana
http://www.nola.com/books/index.ssf/2010/12/furnishing_louisiana_described.html
http://www.knowla.org/category.php?rec=2

Do your eyes hurt yet?


----------



## Brink

I thought you use cypress 'cause your hf chisels went through it easier.

Hahaha


----------



## firemedic

Brink said:


> I thought you use cypress 'cause your hf chisels went through it easier.
> 
> Hahaha



Hahahaha how'd you know!?!?!?




Joe Rebuild said:


> WOW fire medic, craftsman AND author? I know where I am going for supper next time I am in S LA. I bet he cooks too.



lol, you and the wife are welcome to stop by anytime... yes, I do cook hahaha 

But ya better come bearing ROSEWOOD!!! :lolol:


----------



## barry richardson

firemedic said:


> barry richardson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta ask, why cypress? One usually doesn't see that as furniture wood, except outdoor furniture. I have no experience with it pesronally...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You had to ask, eh? lol... Let me go grab an excerpt from something I wrote, that may explain it... Be back in a bit... :eat_popcorn:
> 
> Edit:
> Ok, I'm back! Get comfortable and grab some popcorn, lol
> 
> 
> ----
> 
> The use of Cypress lumber for furnishings is regional. Cypress was used extensively in the furniture industry of New Orleans and the South East Gulf Coast as a whole. The earliest settlers on the Louisiana Gulf Coast were of mainly German and French decent. The Germans came by way of ships from England and their arrival in the early 18th Century predated the arrival of the French Acadians. Although I believe some examples of early Germanic furniture and housewares built in Louisiana likely survived, I’m personally (doesn’t say much) unfamiliar with them. These early pieces were most likely of function than form as the earliest German settlers would have lived in small farming communities resembling those they left behind. As a side note the local Native Americans, having survived there long before any white man, are credited with having saved those early emigrants from starvation as it was truly a New World for them. These Germans settled mainly on what is referred to as the German Coast and is located along the banks of the Mighty Mississippi River in the modern day Parishes of St Charles, St John the Baptist and St. James. The French Acadians who followed found a partially settled coast line and were too saved in turn from starvation by the Germans as well as Native Americans. These French settlers covered a much larger area of the coast including New Orleans.
> 
> What those early settlers found were deep dark swamps infested with all sorts of harmful creatures but also a Garden of Eden of sorts. It was uncultivated rich fertile land as a result of the yearly Spring floods of the river. Those floods carried fresh soil and deposits heavily laden with nutrients every year. These floods made the banks and surrounding areas higher than the encompassing swamps allowing for agriculture but also a population of mixed hardwoods. The Gulf Coast swamps were comprised mainly of giant Cypress trees as well as White Cedar groves, Poplar, and Tupelo. These ambitious survivors and outcast of other societies were soon tasked with felling large areas of forests and swamps for agriculture. This meant not only felling the trees which were also used for building shelter but it also meant removal of the stumps! I invite you to enter any heavily forested area and imagine acres upon acres of it with only the stumps left behind, now imagine yourself having to remove those stumps with simple ingenuity! It would be no small feat!
> 
> As stated, hardwoods were at hand and evidence of hardwoods in early building construction can be found, however the overwhelming majority of surviving early building along the coast were constructed of Cypress lumber. This is due to its ability to weather the course of time and insects, in comparison to others, not only did more survive relatively speaking but the early settlers recognized this trait early on and capitalized upon it.
> 
> Native Americans used Cypress extensively for dug-out canoes and the settlers took note of this. The earliest settler use of the lumber would have been shelter, carts wagons and rafts. These early Americans had available to them a Cypress wood that vastly different than that logged today. In comparison the old trees had far denser and tighter growth rings amongst other advantages over today’s Cypress. If the reader is familiar with antique heart pine this is more similar to the characteristics of the old Cypress. That said it lent itself well to uses such as furniture as well as house hold and farm tools or implements.
> 
> As time progressed and items of more refined furnishings became necessary Cypress was used for these items as well. It was readily available and sure to survive… or so they thought.
> 
> The Gulf Coast has had a long history of devastating events. The countless hurricanes destroyed homes and the floods that made the land so fertile were still not ready to be domesticated. This in addition fires in the early Louisiana settlements have unfortunately claimed many of the pieces we would otherwise have to learn from. This did not stop the Louisiana People however; the swamps were still full of timber and the American Spirit at its best. As history progressed and New Orleans became the Melting pot of culture and the center of trade for the South many immigrants and indentured cabinet builders, coopers and other related trades became necessary. These craftsmen came primarily from France, England, Germany and Haiti bringing their particular style with them.
> 
> Wide scale logging of Cypress began in the late 1800’s and hit its peak in the early 1900’s. This coincides also with the peak of the furniture industry in New Orleans. Cypress was used extensively in the furniture industry both as primary and as secondary lumber. It continued to be used as primary lumber for the outlying settlement such as Vacherie in St James La and French Settlement, La. The continued increase in trade in New Orleans meant that exotic lumbers, primarily Mahogany became available as well as exquisite steel and Brass hardware from France and England as talented smiths were still few in New Orleans.
> 
> The resulting furniture built in New Orleans until the mid to late 1800’s was a blending of styles with many showing predominate features of the cabinet builder’s heritage. As the late 1800’s came the Federal period began to influence Louisiana’s furniture industry and some very highly embellished pieces have survived to attest to the incredible craftsmanship present in New Orleans. Although the style of furniture from that point forward became more synonymous with the rest of the country one fact still remained unchanged from the very earliest of farm tools – Cypress. Even with the most embellished of Federal style furniture Cypress lies at the heart hidden by veneers of Mahogany, Holly, Magnolia and Ebony.
> 
> Unfortunately there is a bias towards any furnishings produced outside of the North East Coast area and it has only been in last decade that the artistic and historical communities have begun to realize the importance of the furniture industry in New Orleans as well as the undeniable skill of its craftsmen. A recent publication by the Historic New Orleans Historical Collection Furnishing Louisiana: Creole and Acadian Furniture 1735-1835 has played a major role in furthering the awareness of this phenomena of oversight by the sacred experts of furniture design and history. Reading this book is highly recommended to anyone interested in the history of furniture design as a whole.
> 
> It is the author’s wish that Louisiana’s vast history and culture be recognized and protected in all aspects and including the furniture, cooperages, and logging trades.
> 
> The love affair that the Louisiana natives have for Cypress cannot be explained, it has to be lived. Much like our Crawfish and Okra Gumbo, Cypress is a part of our culture which we shall never let die. Still today Cypress is a highly coveted lumber in South Louisiana. Despite the decrease in its benefits compared to old cypress it still comprises a large portion of the furniture and craft work of Louisiana artists.
> ---
> 
> 
> The book (EDIT I did not write this book!) - http://www.amazon.com/Furnishing-Louisiana-Creole-Acadian-Furniture/dp/091786056X
> 
> 
> More reading:
> http://www.nytimes.com/2010/12/10/arts/design/10antiques.html
> http://countryroadsmagazine.com/History/furnishing-louisiana
> http://www.nola.com/books/index.ssf/2010/12/furnishing_louisiana_described.html
> http://www.knowla.org/category.php?rec=2
> 
> Do your eyes hurt yet?
Click to expand...

OK! Cool! A herritage thing. Thanks for the info, I like that stuff. I just read "American Canopy" A book about the history of logging and forestry in America. It didn't mention the Cypress craftsmen of NOLA so thanks for filling me in


----------



## firemedic

barry richardson said:


> OK! Cool! A herritage thing. Thanks for the info, I like that stuff. I just read "American Canopy" A book about the history of logging and forestry in America. It didn't mention the Cypress craftsmen of NOLA so thanks for filling me in



I'll have to find a copy of that.

I find it interesting that people generally think of Oil, Cotton or Sugarcane as the king of the South when in actuality the largest industry for nearly a hundred years was actually timber! 

Maybe it's embarrassment for the reckless complete and total deforestation? In some satellite images of the swamp you can still see the trenches cut through the swamps from dragging logs to bayous to float them to the mills. 

There is a Bayou near here named Bayou Bouf... French for Bull referring to the oxen used to pull log barges down it to the saw mill.


----------



## Brink

Love the history lesson.


----------



## Mike1950

I think it is very easy to look back and critisize our forefathers for their actions- maybe a little selfish and shortsighted though. It was the way it was-period. In washington and PNW the first places to settle were east of the Cascade mts.- why-cause the land was fertile and there were no trees to remove. The coast had trees so thick that farming was out- in the begining they burnt the giant-(10') cedars-red firs,sitka spruce, etc cause they were a nuisance. You have to remember it was the 1840's an and the name of the game was not conservation- It was a little more serious-it was called SURVIVAL. Just go to the pioneer cemetarys and read the dates-you were lucky if you made it to ten yrs old. Also we have saved in this country a lot more then Europe-we have some of the finest parks and wilderness areas in the world. Just another way of looking at it.


----------



## firemedic

I do see where you are coming from Mike but the initial cut went well beyond the purpose of survival. It was a chore to get to the logs. They were felled for financial gain not to clear the way for farming. 

At some point somewhere someone had to think "oh crap! You can see clear from Tx to Ms! This ain't good!" :lolol:


----------



## firemedic

I've been crazy busy and out of town on a job site lately but I managed to get a little but of time in on the bed today. I plan to work on it all day tomorrow.

As some of y'all know I like curvy tenon shoulders, here's a couple details that I think are cool. It's finally starting to resemble a bed!

Oh, and the tenons are NOT lose tenons, they are one with the stringers :)


----------



## Brink

Love to see the router templates you used to make curvy shoulders.


----------



## firemedic

bigcouger said:


> :no dice. more please::no dice. more please::morning2: Nice Tom looking good how is Jr. Doing
> Roy


Thanks, Roy! He's doing great! Had his 6 month apt today - 27.5" long, 17 lbs 6.5 oz! We put him in the pool for the first time yesterday and he really enjoyed it.




Brink said:


> Love to see the router templates you used to make curvy shoulders.



:lolol: haha, yeah ok! You know there wasn't any stink'n routers involved! lol


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wow, how did I miss this one? I have seen your other build threads and they are always a joy to follow! Your work is outstanding especialy when you consider it's all hand tool work! Thanks for sharing with us, and a good read on the history of la. cypress n furniture.


----------



## firemedic

Thanks, Greg.

And Brink... here's your router jig:


----------



## Brink

I gotta ask. Such long, slender tenons. I'm sure they'll be keyed (wedged). But no haunch to support the load, or help with twisting. I must be missing something?


----------



## firemedic

rbaccus said:


> Your stump.:thanx::thanx:


Thanks!



Brink said:


> I gotta ask. Such long, slender tenons. I'm sure they'll be keyed (wedged). But no haunch to support the load, or help with twisting. I must be missing something?



Best way to answer that is going to be seeing the next round of pictures! :)


----------



## Brink

firemedic said:


> Best way to answer that is going to be seeing the next round of pictures! :)



13 days between rounds of pictures! We have to wait shy of two weeks!? Ugh


----------



## txpaulie

This is a really neat project, thanks Tom!

And thanks Brink, fer askin' all the questions I'm not smart enough to ask!

Waiting, somewhat patiently, for the next installment...:no dice. more please:

p


----------



## firemedic

haha sorry got tied up with paying stuff today. I should have more pictures up after tomorrow... I hope! :)


----------



## Brink

Brink said:


> 13 days between rounds of pictures! We have to wait shy of two weeks!? Ugh





firemedic said:


> haha sorry got tied up with paying stuff today. I should have more pictures up after tomorrow... I hope! :)



Update?


----------



## firemedic

:(

Nothing to update. I've been so tied up lately the time I've had in the shop has been spent on some other emergent projects... Hope to change that soon.


----------



## Brink

firemedic said:


> :(
> 
> Nothing to update. I've been so tied up lately....



Ick, 50 shades of firemedic?


----------



## firemedic

Yuck... No - 50 jobs of firemedic!


----------



## Brink

firemedic said:


> Yuck... No - 50 jobs of firemedic!



So, when do ya find the time to get tied up?


----------



## firemedic

I just got my hands on a copy of "Andrew Brown and Cypress Lumbering in the Old Southwest" by John Hebron Moore. It should be a great read! I'm patiently awaiting it's arrival. But if that subject interest you, check it out. No ISBN but it was published by LSU Press, 1967

It apparently cover all of these same points in great detail. Cheers!


----------

